# hollywood removable top



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

i wanna do one for my 64 four door, after i shorten the back doors and lengthen the front ones,

anybody thats done one or has factory one got pics? im looking for homemade, but maybe even like the factories on the 60 eldorados ( look in lowrider retro jan 2010 1960 eldorado)?

i just wanna see the basic attachement mechanisms


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

try looking up carson top ... why you gonna change a four door over to a two door .. just get a two door ..


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

nah im drawing up plans for a special four door, longer in front with shorter suicides in back, since i got it cheap i just wanna see what i can do with it, an i figured i could do some badass shit and still leave all four doors, no conversion, ill post up the plans when im done in a week or two

thanx for the help homie


----------



## Burque.:nobouts:. (Jul 2, 2009)

anybody? done any custom targa tops? t-tops? anything fiberglass? not really lookin for vinal or complete removable hardtops...
any tips, advice, pointers, pics, places i should hit up?
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Reinforce door jams and roof sections...i choped mine up and its removable hollywood top






....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

MR.P said:


> Reinforce door jams and roof sections...i choped mine up and its removable hollywood top
> View attachment 533586
> ....


MORE PIC OF REINFORCEMENTS!


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Not much of a fan of those Hollywood, Carson, Targa, whatever style tops, but looks like you made that monte right. They're usually half assed


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Very nice work on the MC


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

:biggrin: thanks yall


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 536477



nice


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

MR.P said:


> View attachment 536534


MORE PICS PLEASE!


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

That Shit look good nice work


----------



## charlies85cutti (Mar 22, 2010)

MR.P said:


> View attachment 536534


 I was planing on doing my car like this with a removable top. I was wondering what did you use for a gasket for the gaps?


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 536477





SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 536474





SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 536469


If I'm not mistaken that's at MIRANDA CUSTOMS out of Phoenix Az


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

yeah those pics were taken at mirandas


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> yeah those pics were taken at mirandas


Is he still doing his thing i need to go by there and see him possibly drop a car off for him to do for me


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

yeah he's still there.


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> MORE PICS PLEASE!


i posted more pics of the inside


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

charlies85cutti said:


> I was planing on doing my car like this with a removable top. I was wondering what did you use for a gasket for the gaps?


No gasket on the outside...but i placed gaskets on the inside.....water does not come in when it rains soft or when i wash the car....but when it pours i get some water inside the car....but at least i can remove the top in those sunny days :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

k louie said:


> That Shit look good nice work


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Flaco712 (Oct 10, 2010)

What holds the roof on


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Gravity :roflmao: :cheesy: .......if you look closely i used 4 bolts to hold it down....


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

That white one is real nice


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

very nice job mr.:thumbsup


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

plague said:


> That white one is real nice





SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> very nice job mr.:thumbsup



Gracias :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Do u add body mounts near the back of the doors.?


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

no...what i did was run a beam along the roker panels...to reinforce the body from flexin...the proper way was to weld a beam under the roker panels but with limited tools and doing all this in my garage....i just welded a beam on the inside...it looks kind of tacky but works fine...no flexin....frame has no reinforments yet....will make it less noticeble in the future....will post up pics


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

car is not juiced yet...will be by 2013


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> very nice job mr.:thumbsup


Just seen your ride on LOWRIDER magazine this month.....WOW!!!....incredible monte...:thumbsup:


----------



## eddie77c10 (Dec 30, 2012)

MR.P said:


> View attachment 550182
> View attachment 550183
> View attachment 550184
> View attachment 550185
> ...


are thosr tail lights off a ss monte carlo


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

eddie77c10 said:


> are thosr tail lights off a ss monte carlo


No...they are the LS model tail lights....i removed the emblem...sand them down smooth and tinted them.


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

Any latest pic of your monte?... How the side of your monte looks without the top  any pic of the side?


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

Callejeros C.C. said:


> Any latest pic of your monte?... How the side of your monte looks without the top  any pic of the side?


Car is getting painted and pattern...will post up some pics when done:thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

I'd like to see some t-top conversions
Planning on putting t-tops on my 74 dart


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

My first monte was an 81 and i wanted to do the Hollywood top now i have an ls with t tops but man those hollywood tops just look so damn cooler


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

Hers what I got for my t-top conversion


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

spikekid999 said:


> Hers what I got for my t-top conversion


 :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

just gotta wait till I get back up home to put in werk again


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

What all is needed to put the t tops from one car to the other? just trim out the Framing of the t tops? 

I have a roof off of a 80 monte carlo.. trying to put it on a 86 cutlass.. Just wondering how to go about doing it. And advice would help.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

im still tryin to figure out how im gonna do it, but yours should be a lil easier then mine as both your car and the donor car are both the same platform


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)




----------

